# Update: Dirk Passes Hakeem Olajuwon for #9 All-Time Scoring, NBA All-Time leading international-born scorer



## kbdullah

> *With a fadeaway jumper at the 11:46-mark of the first quarter in his team's game against the Utah Jazz, Dallas Mavericks forward Dirk Nowitzki officially moved past Hall of Famer and Boston Celtics legend John Havlicek.*
> 
> Nowitzki moved into a tie with Havlicek for 12th place with a 15-foot jumper at the 8:29 mark of the fourth quarter in the team's 108-85 loss to the Golden State Warriors Tuesday night. He eventually finished with 31 points and moved into sole possession of the No. 12 spot on the all-time scoring list in the Mavericks' 108-101 win over the Jazz.
> 
> *Mavericks coach Rick Carlisle began his NBA career in Boston and got to know Havlicek well. He can say without hesitancy that "Hondo" respects Nowitzki.*
> 
> Recently, Carlisle said, "One thing I can tell you for sure is John Havlicek is a huge fan of Dirk Nowitzki and what he's done in his career, not only individually, but from a team standpoint and a competitive standpoint and wanting to take on the responsibility of winning and losing.
> 
> "John was the guy for them for a lot of years. So he understands what that's all about."
> 
> In addition to Havlicek, Nowitzki has moved past Jerry West, Reggie Miller, Kevin Garnett and Alex English on the all-time scoring list this season. The next name on the list for Nowitzki is Dominique Wilkins at 26,668 career points.
> 
> Only two other players born outside of the United States have more career points than the 7-footer from Germany: Hakeem Olajuwon (26,946, born in Nigeria) and Dominique Wilkins (26,668, born in France). Kobe Bryant (31,700) is the only active player with more career points than Nowitzki. Nowitzki and Bryant are the only two players in the top 12 to score all of their points with the same team. Interestingly enough, Nowitzki just passed the only other member of the top 15 who played their entire career with one team in Havlieck.
> 
> *While averaging 21.3 points per game, if Nowitzki can stay healthy and maintain his current pace, he will become one of the top 10 scorers in NBA history as the season comes to a close. Oscar Robertson ranks 10th overall at 26,710 career points.*


http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story/_/id/10598364/dirk-nowitzki-dallas-mavericks-passes-john-havlicek-nba-scoring-list

Had to look this up separately, but Havlicek's all-time point total was 26,395. Considering they were tied at the beginning of the night, that puts Dirk's current total at 26,426.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Nowitzki Passes Havlicek on All-Time Scoring List*

He should pass Hakeem this year and become the most prolific foreign-born scorer in NBA history. That should cement his career legacy. Impressive.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Nowitzki Passes Havlicek on All-Time Scoring List*



RollWithEm said:


> He should pass Hakeem this year and become the most prolific foreign-born scorer in NBA history. That should cement his career legacy. Impressive.



I think his career legacy is already cemented.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Nowitzki Passes Havlicek on All-Time Scoring List*



Basel said:


> I think his career legacy is already cemented.


Do most people consider him a better offensive player than Hakeem?


----------



## Basel

*Re: Nowitzki Passes Havlicek on All-Time Scoring List*



RollWithEm said:


> Do most people consider him a better offensive player than Hakeem?



I have no idea, but whether they do or don't, it's not going to affect the way people think about Dirk.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Nowitzki Passes Havlicek on All-Time Scoring List*

Do you consider him a better offensive player than Hakeem?


----------



## kbdullah

*Re: Nowitzki Passes Havlicek on All-Time Scoring List*

I'm a couple days late on this, but an update: Dirk passed Dominique Wilkins for 11th on the All-Time Scoring List.



> The 35-year-old Nowitzki finished the game with 27 points, taking his career-total to 26,678. Wilkins ended his career with 26,668.
> 
> Nowitzki's scoring comes at an important time for the Dallas Mavericks, who are currently battling the Memphis Grizzlies and Phoenix Suns for a playoff spot in the West. Dirk has been powering the club all season long, averaging 21.6 points and 6.3 rebounds per game.


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2018248-dirk-nowitzki-passes-dominique-wilkins-for-11th-on-all-time-nba-scoring-list


----------



## kbdullah

*Re: Nowitzki Passes Havlicek on All-Time Scoring List*

And again....

Dirk Passes Oscar Robertson for #10 All-Time Scoring

http://www.nba.com/video/games/kings/2014/04/08/0021301159-dal-uta-play3.nba/?cid=nba_12_facebook_L


----------



## Basel

*Re: Nowitzki Passes Havlicek on All-Time Scoring List*

Awesome. Who's next?


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Nowitzki Passes Havlicek on All-Time Scoring List*



Basel said:


> Awesome. Who's next?


232 more points to catch Hakeem the Dream.


----------



## LeGoat06

*Re: Update: Dirk Passes Oscar Robertson for #10 All-Time Scoring*

Loved Reggie Millers question last night. "What if Steve Nash and Dirk would have played their whole careers together with the Mavs?"


----------



## kbdullah

*Re: Update: Dirk Passes Oscar Robertson for #10 All-Time Scoring*










Would most likely pass Hakeem, Elvin, and Moses in the first half of next season, and Shaq the season after.

I think the Top 5 is set until Lebron's (currently 27th, Vince is 26th) latter years.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Update: Dirk Passes Oscar Robertson for #10 All-Time Scoring*

How does someone pass Jabbar? That's just a ridiculous number.


----------



## LeGoat06

*Re: Update: Dirk Passes Oscar Robertson for #10 All-Time Scoring*



R-Star said:


> How does someone pass Jabbar? That's just a ridiculous number.


play 1560 games and average 24.6 for your career. Kobe had a chance to do it but not anymore.


----------



## LeGoat06

*Re: Update: Dirk Passes Oscar Robertson for #10 All-Time Scoring*



R-Star said:


> How does someone pass Jabbar? That's just a ridiculous number.


At this rate if LeBron gets to 1560 games, he would have 42,900 points.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Update: Dirk Passes Oscar Robertson for #10 All-Time Scoring*

He is the most unheralded player in the top ten after Hayes. He has one MVP sure, but outside of that like what, 1 first team all-NBA selection?

Props to Dirk, I think his legacy will be underrated when it's all said and done. Third best "one franchise" guy to enter in the last 25 years (I consider Admiral 87).


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Update: Dirk Passes Oscar Robertson for #10 All-Time Scoring*



Jamel Irief said:


> He is the most unheralded player in the top ten after Hayes. He has one MVP sure, but outside of that like what, 1 first team all-NBA selection?
> 
> Props to Dirk, I think his legacy will be underrated when it's all said and done. Third best "one franchise" guy to enter in the last 25 years (I consider Admiral 87).


I'm glad you gave props to Reggie Miller in your post.

Thanks bro.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Update: Dirk Passes Oscar Robertson for #10 All-Time Scoring*



R-Star said:


> I'm glad you gave props to Reggie Miller in your post.
> 
> Thanks bro.


I did?


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Update: Dirk Passes Oscar Robertson for #10 All-Time Scoring*



Jamel Irief said:


> I did?


Yea. Top 3 who stayed with their team. 

Reggie, DRob, Dirk.


It will be interesting to see if Kobe can crack that list before he retires. I'm not sure how much he has left in the tank.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Update: Dirk Passes Oscar Robertson for #10 All-Time Scoring*



Jamel Irief said:


> He is the most unheralded player in the top ten after Hayes. He has one MVP sure, but outside of that like what, 1 first team all-NBA selection?
> 
> Props to Dirk, I think his legacy will be underrated when it's all said and done. Third best "one franchise" guy to enter in the last 25 years (I consider Admiral 87).





R-Star said:


> Yea. Top 3 who stayed with their team.
> 
> Reggie, DRob, Dirk.
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see if Kobe can crack that list before he retires. I'm not sure how much he has left in the tank.


Duncan? I would put him above all others listed


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Nowitzki Passes Havlicek on All-Time Scoring List*



RollWithEm said:


> Do most people consider him a better offensive player than Hakeem?


Two completely different styles. Hakeem's last 5 years though really hurt him as far as scoring. His age paired with his inability to be healthy and remain on the court longer than an average of 50 or so games slowed him down. Had he stayed healthy, Hakeem easily would have been in the number 6 spot. 

Also, while we're playing the if game, Had Shaq hit ~70% of his FT's? Yikes...


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Update: Dirk Passes Oscar Robertson for #10 All-Time Scoring*



OneBadLT123 said:


> Duncan? I would put him above all others listed


True. I'd put him over Dirk.

Good call.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Update: Dirk Passes Oscar Robertson for #10 All-Time Scoring*



R-Star said:


> Yea. Top 3 who stayed with their team.
> 
> Reggie, DRob, Dirk.
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see if Kobe can crack that list before he retires. I'm not sure how much he has left in the tank.


First, Reggie entered more than 25 years ago. Second, even if he didn't he wasn't good enough. 

Kobe, Duncan, dirk.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Update: Dirk Passes Oscar Robertson for #10 All-Time Scoring*



Jamel Irief said:


> First, Reggie entered more than 25 years ago. Second, even if he didn't he wasn't good enough.
> 
> Kobe, Duncan, dirk.


Are you saying Reggie Miller isn't timeless?


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Update: Dirk Passes Oscar Robertson for #10 All-Time Scoring*



R-Star said:


> Are you saying Reggie Miller isn't timeless?


His annoying stupid garbled voice and ugly face will probably stick with me for life, so I guess he is.


----------



## kbdullah

*Re: Update: Dirk Passes Oscar Robertson for #10 All-Time Scoring*



kbdullah said:


> Would most likely pass Hakeem, Elvin, and Moses in the first half of next season, and Shaq the season after.
> 
> I think the Top 5 is set until Lebron's (currently 27th, Vince is 26th) latter years.



Dirk passes Hakeem for #9 All-Time Scoring



> Meanwhile, 12-time All-Star Dirk Nowitzki entered the night just 17 points away from another career milestone, looking to pass Hakeem Olajuwon (26,946) for ninth on the league’s all-time scoring list. And with Nowitzki becoming the NBA’s top all-time international-born scorer in the process, the Mavericks (5-3) would continue to dominate the Kings (5-3) in Dallas while rallying from down 24 points to capture a 106-98 victory following the third-largest comeback in franchise history.
> 
> “It’s an honor. To do it at home, it was even more special,” Nowitzki said after yet another milestone in his illustrious career. “Getting standing ovations was great. You know, Hakeem to me is one of the greatest. I grew up watching him in the ‘90s. His footwork, his touch was next to no other, so I’m really humbled to keep climbing the ladder and blessed to stay healthy and still play at a semi-high level, I guess.”


http://www.mavs.com/game-8-mavs-vs-kings/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=wallpost&utm_content=game_recap_dalvssac&utm_campaign=earl_111114#game-recap


----------



## Dornado

Dirk is still playing at a pretty high level. It will be interesting to see where he ends up... definitely has a chance to crack 30,000 if he decides to keep playing past this season.


----------



## Roturn

Dornado said:


> Dirk is still playing at a pretty high level. It will be interesting to see where he ends up... definitely has a chance to crack 30,000 if he decides to keep playing past this season.


He said that he is going to play 3 more years. So quite a lot of time for scoring. 
Incredible player.


----------

